# COPS Font



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Anybody know where I can get the font they used for COPS the TV show, I remember seeing it around before, but I cannot seem to find it now!
If not that one, anything similar!

thanX


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

It never fails!
As soon as I post it, I find it!

It's called "Due Date"


----------

